# Astro van 9 JL18w6, 3 U.S. Amps VLX-400



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I know this isn't really most of the people on here's style, but thought some of you might appreciate the old-school stuff. This isn't going to be a really detailed build log, but it will show some of the steps we went through building it...
First, the van...1996 GMC Safari (we just call it an Astro)

We determined for the goals of the system, extreme low frequency extension, monster air movement, and pretty good SPL, a large ratio, somewhat peaky 4th order band pass was the way to go. After measurements were taken, we determined a 3;1 would work with 6 cubic feet sealed per three JL 18w6, and 54 cubic feet total for the combined ported chamber. Here's the beginnings of the sealed part, using 3/4" birch. (We went with single layer on most, mostly because the width was very limited.)


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The box with the baffles in place...

The braces inside each chamber...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The sealed chamber complete, inside the van...(the ported chamber was also started in this pic)

Working on wiring up the subs, after painting of course.


----------



## mike_rodriguez82 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sick!


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Subs all ready to go..

Braces put inside ported chamber...

After testing for the resonant frequency of the sealed chamber inside the van using a DATS from Parts Express, we determined we wanted to port the front chamber at the same frequency, right about 46hz. Here is a pic of the front loading wall and port. The port is somewhere near 1000 sq inches (Can't remember exactly off the top of my head), and we used three sides of the enclosure for the port, and 4" PVC cut in half lengthwise to round the edge of the loading wall, which is made of 2"x4" sideways and 3/4" on the inside and outside of it.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Picture from outside the van of the loading wall, and it all sealed in to the front of the vehicle.

The start of some center console ideas. It would hold the brain for the marine Kenwood radio, so we could control it with the separate marine controller from outside the van. Also holds the Autotek 30 band EQ, and Audiocontrol crossover/EQ plus various switches for the amps, etc., and storage space.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Top area of the console, where the EQ and crossover will reside.

A picture of the ceiling, we wanted to make it solid, didn't want as much rattle as some of the loud vehicles out there, though we knew there would be no stopping it completely. It's two layers of 3/4", attached to the front brace, middle brace, and loading wall, then a thin layer of 1/8" just as a trim piece.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The beginnings of the amp rack for the VLX-400s, and below it is the rack for the 6 C&D 147 Ah AGM batteries. (There is a smaller C&D battery up front). In process as I do this build log is an Ohio Generator 300 amp alternator.

Test fitting the amps


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Jumping ahead, here's the trim panels all made for around the amps and distribution blocks and fuseholders...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

First panel covered (we chose tweed to fit the "old-school" feel of the install) We used DAP Landau and Vinyl Top Adhesive in a paint spray gun.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The amp rack area all covered...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

The door panels started for two 8" Pyle PA speakers, running off the American Bass VFL-4000 amp (500x2 at 4 ohms)


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Door panels attached and covered...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Side sliding door area all covered (future upgrades planned for this area)

Console pic...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

View from the driver's side of the console and loading wall...

Passenger side...

Looking through the port...


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

First show...

First MECA show awards, 1st place in it's class, PHAT Install, and Best of Show

My buddy accepting the trophy and $250 gift certificate for First Place at Parts Express Midwest Audiofest 2012, the Autosound Challenge


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Some still shot captures from some hair trick videos...


----------



## Vince1 (Aug 17, 2012)

What kind of numbers did it put up?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a couple Youtube links of it in action...
Monster hair trick at Parts Express - YouTube


Wicked Astro flex Parts Express Midwest Audiofest 2012 - YouTube


Astro shirt trick Parts Express Midwest Audiofest 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Vince1 said:


> What kind of numbers did it put up?


It does 153.4 at about 40 hz on only 3500 watts clamped, at 8100 watts it did a 155.9. Eventually it will get an American Bass VFL-1100.1 on the subs, and the VLX-400's will be moved to mids and highs. It should do in the 156.5-157 range sealed up legal SPL style. It is only about 1.5dB down at 27hz too.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

A couple more videos...
Another crazy port hair trick Slamology 2012 - YouTube


Another Slamology 2012 hair trick - YouTube


Hairtrick and 22hz to the face - YouTube


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Feel free to ask any questions, or leave comments if you like!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice. Did you try out a W6 in a ported enclosure? How'd it do if so?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Very nice. Did you try out a W6 in a ported enclosure? How'd it do if so?


I didn't personally, but another guy I know did. I know they aren't recommended for it, but they sounded good and had no problems with about 1300 RMS each.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Great work, love the install


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

just awesome. takes me waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back to my competition days. kudos my friend


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

What a time machine; right down to the tweed. 
Love the stripper pole for midgets.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

feels like i went back in time....I LIKE! 

those astro vans were the go to vehicle for spl back in the day. my buddy shaker had 9 CV strokers. Won nearly every damn time! the competitors hated him... lol.


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to post and share...awesome system!!


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

I appreciate all the kind words from everyone, it was a fun build. We have talked about a few small changes, and we want to build something else old school sometime again. The next project I'm going to be helping on is an ambulance with 16 or 20 18"though... Lol


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

...time machine......Thanx for sharing....


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The style of that build really brings back memories. I like it, I like it a lot. 

Where the heck did you find those subs though?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Chaos said:


> The style of that build really brings back memories. I like it, I like it a lot.
> 
> Where the heck did you find those subs though?


Credence, who made them at one time, did a run of them with leftover parts (to the dismay of JL I believe) and the price was ridiculously cheap...


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Micksh said:


> Credence, who made them at one time, did a run of them with leftover parts (to the dismay of JL I believe) and the price was ridiculously cheap...


First thing I thought when I saw the build. I wish Credence would make another run w/ blank dust caps. Your build brings back memories. Now it needs custom paint and graphics, and billet wheels.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> First thing I thought when I saw the build. I wish Credence would make another run w/ blank dust caps. Your build brings back memories. Now it needs custom paint and graphics, and billet wheels.


He actually wanted a white Astro with blacked out windows, so he may go that way eventually. Right now the motor is getting replaced because it siezed the main bearing while driving back from Indy about a month ago. Let's just say it's not an easy job in a van with 2000 pounds of audio in it... Lol. Maybe I'll post a pic of what they are going through to do it...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah. That explains why there is no sticker on the bottom of the magnets. Anyway, very cool build, too bad I missed it at the PE event.


----------



## Nocturnus (Nov 14, 2009)

MMM.. VLX-400. I ran a VLX-200 on 4 Orion XTR 12's back in the day. Those are some monster amps. I wish US Amps was the same company now as it was back then.


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

that is awesome.

If I could add one constructive bit...the fuse and ground blocks in the back

I'd make the opening for the ground blocks the same size...and raise the blocks up to give it a bit of symetry. Other wise the install looks awesome.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

BrianAbington said:


> that is awesome.
> 
> If I could add one constructive bit...the fuse and ground blocks in the back
> 
> I'd make the opening for the ground blocks the same size...and raise the blocks up to give it a bit of symetry. Other wise the install looks awesome.


I was going to do that, but decided to leave space in case I want to add anything on that side.... Thanks for the kind words....


----------



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome old school build.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Love this install!!! Thanks for building it. Reminds me of a buddy's install in HS that would pull insane numbers in the 20hz range.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Micksh said:


> Eventually it will get an American Bass VFL-1100.1 on the subs, and the VLX-400's will be moved to mids and highs.


Please do not do this. I realize that you might get better numbers with newer amps but I think for many of us your van isn't about numbers, it is about nostalgia. If anything I would rather see you change out that American bass amp for something old school to match those VLX-400s. 

I am going to try to get to "Shake the Lake" in Erie next year and was hoping to see you there. There is a guy in Erie with an old Mitsubishi Raider that also runs VLX-400s with old school G&S subs. I heard he brought it out to "Shake the Lake" last year just to mess with all the young kids.

This van represents everything I would do if my wife would let me, respect the van.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Micksh said:


> The next project I'm going to be helping on is an ambulance with 16 or 20 18"though... Lol



OUCH!!!!.....:laugh:


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Micksh said:


> I didn't personally, but another guy I know did. I know they aren't recommended for it, but they sounded good and had no problems with about 1300 RMS each.


MSmith, eluded to the reason why they never recommend ported, IB, or bandpass, in the thread about running them in a 4th order. Seems they just couldn't get the coils to stay put.

quoted from said thread...

"This was a problematic woofer in many respects. It has a huge amount of moving mass and the coil has a tendency to offset in anything but a sealed enclosure. I know many of you think we publish recommendations just to conceal the "hidden treasure" alignment, but I can assure you that the 18W6 is not a happy camper in any enclosure with a port."


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> Please do not do this. I realize that you might get better numbers with newer amps but I think for many of us your van isn't about numbers, it is about nostalgia. If anything I would rather see you change out that American bass amp for something old school to match those VLX-400s.
> 
> This van represents everything I would do if my wife would let me, respect the van.


x2!! Great job w/ the install :thumbsup:


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> MSmith, eluded to the reason why they never recommend ported, IB, or bandpass, in the thread about running them in a 4th order. Seems they just couldn't get the coils to stay put.
> 
> quoted from said thread...
> 
> "This was a problematic woofer in many respects. It has a huge amount of moving mass and the coil has a tendency to offset in anything but a sealed enclosure. I know many of you think we publish recommendations just to conceal the "hidden treasure" alignment, but I can assure you that the 18W6 is not a happy camper in any enclosure with a port."


We haven't had any issues with them, even with them powered with about 1200 watts each temporarily. Not to say he's not correct, he obviously knows the subs better than I, but they are pretty impressive in ported or bandpass....


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> Please do not do this. I realize that you might get better numbers with newer amps but I think for many of us your van isn't about numbers, it is about nostalgia. If anything I would rather see you change out that American bass amp for something old school to match those VLX-400s.
> 
> I am going to try to get to "Shake the Lake" in Erie next year and was hoping to see you there. There is a guy in Erie with an old Mitsubishi Raider that also runs VLX-400s with old school G&S subs. I heard he brought it out to "Shake the Lake" last year just to mess with all the young kids.
> 
> This van represents everything I would do if my wife would let me, respect the van.


We are torn....we've seen what the van is capable of on more power. If there was any way to get the load down on the amps so they would put out what I know they can, there would be no talk of changing. Only time will tell what we will decide.


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, I love it. Really nice install. Love the old JL W6 series.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

GREAT WORK! THIS MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER SPL VEH. I'M LOVING THE CLEAN, DETAILED WORK! AND THE BRACING YOU HAVE GOIN ON IS JUST SIMPLY AWESOME!!!! THANKS FOR SHARING THIS BUILD WITH US.


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome build! Thanks for posting the videos of it in action too. 

I have a question regarding the MDF on the roof...
I'm doing a 4th order in a Volvo wagon, and I don't know if I should attach MDF to the entire roof, or just the roof in the cabin. Do you get any rattles/movement in the rear? 
Is the Astro's roof fairly concave? Did you kerf the MDF to allow it to conform to the shape of the roof? 
Finally, I would love to see a pic of the finished roof. 
Thanks for any advice you are willing to share  (I don't compete if it matters, feel free to PM!)


----------



## RoderickM2P (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a great old school install............


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

joe89 said:


> Awesome build! Thanks for posting the videos of it in action too.
> 
> I have a question regarding the MDF on the roof...
> I'm doing a 4th order in a Volvo wagon, and I don't know if I should attach MDF to the entire roof, or just the roof in the cabin. Do you get any rattles/movement in the rear?
> ...


Best pic I have of it before it was covered...








Kinda hard to explain, but I'll try. The back part above the enclosure is not done, I just sealed the enclosure to the front really well, and the back really doesn't move at all. As far as the front part, I started by attaching a few smaller pieces to the braces and also the front of the wall to try and level it out some. Then there was another layer of 3/4" close to the correct shape and size of the whole roof. Once that was attached to the braces and also the first layer, I drilled holes through in a few spots and filled the area above with expanding foam to solidify the roof (not completely necessary, I just wanted it really solid). Lastly, I made a layer of 1/8" hardboard that was cut to fit tightly to all the edges and covered it in material before attaching it up to the roof...hope this helps.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

So some electrical system upgrades...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Tweed. Astro Vans. Giant amps. Ah, the 90's. lol

Nice work!

Jay


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Gained about a full dB with the new batteries and caps today, did a 158.3 dB Drag legal at 40Hz.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I was really digging the old school amps in Alabama.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Worked until 12:30 the other night getting it ready for the Friday night show before Slamology.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That is just so wicked cool!
I hope I get to see it someday in person.
Well done. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you going to any shows in the PA or OH area this year. I would love to go to a show you are at.

Bump for an awesome van.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

We do quite a few in Ohio, next weekend is Indy though for Slamology. It's huge. Usually we go mostly to dB Drag shows, but occasionally hit an IASCA or MECA one too.


----------



## tate007 (May 9, 2011)

Are you by chance selling a pair of the JL 18's


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

tate007 said:


> Are you by chance selling a pair of the JL 18's


He's not, he tends to keep everything he has.


----------



## Isaac.Troseth (Jul 18, 2015)

Not often you see an SPL veh that's as clean as it is loud. Amazing install.. the floating look for the US Amps is sick.. even better with lights!


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm no SPL guy, but this is pretty bad ass. I'd like to see someone do this build, but updated. say, a 2015 Ford Transit style Van, with current equipment?

JL w7s? or Orion subs. 

with small but powerful class D amps? and full digital processing.

one can dream right?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

vwjmkv said:


> I'm no SPL guy, but this is pretty bad ass. I'd like to see someone do this build, but updated. say, a 2015 Ford Transit style Van, with current equipment?
> 
> JL w7s? or Orion subs.
> 
> ...


It's got the American Bass 1100.1 running the subs, so that part is new school. The subs can actually take even more power, that may come next year. It's super efficient with those subs though.


----------

